# Hygrophila pinnatifida?



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys
I got this plant almost a month ago as H.pinnatifida. But after all this time it hadn't sprouted any new leaves (that I could notice) or gotten that yellowish/ brownish upper leaf side shade. So maybe it is not pinnatifida?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Not even an aquatic plant  
Hemigraphis repanda, "Dragon's tongue": http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/88754-plant-id-please.html 
By any chance, same source as the alleged "Hydrocotyle tripartita"?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

YES!
I am never ever buying from that lfs again!


----------

